# Connecting Macbook to Samsung LE32R74BD TV



## benbuilder (Sep 2, 2004)

I am trying to connect my Macbook to the TV but can't get audio.
I can get the graphics through HDMI but can't work out the settings to get the audio through.
I have a 3.5 to component cable which I plugged into the headphone jack on the Macbook but can't figure out where to plug the component jacks.
Do I have to change the audio settings to tell the tv where to take the audio from as it is probably trying to take it from the HDMI port.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have moved to the apple forum, on my windows PC - There is a setting for digital - HDMI Sound - selected not sure if you need to check that on the PC 
does the TV have a PC input - VGA and 3.5 jack - I suspect it will only select that sound input when PC is selected on TV


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

benbuilder said:


> I am trying to connect my Macbook to the TV but can't get audio.
> Do I have to change the audio settings to tell the tv where to take the audio from as it is probably trying to take it from the HDMI port.


Most likely yes.

I don't know that model TV but on my Panasonic there are menu options where you choose which audio inputs to use when using specific video sources.

Additionally, when you hold option key and click the volume slider menu icon in OS X you can pick which output source OS X uses.


----------

